# 2ww - anyone had no symptoms and then a BFP?



## jacqueline37 (Mar 13, 2007)

hi, 

I am new to the boards. Have made a few posts, but most have had no replies.  
Possibly this one might be in the wrong place, but hope I get some feedback this time. 

I am now 3 days past embryo transfer. I have a real dread of no symptoms = negative result.
I know it is too early to tell, but in my 'real' pregnancy ( natural conception), I was of course completely unaware of anything until i got my positive test on day 14. Other than just being a terribly ratty monster, who was SURE!!! AF was imminent.

So with regards to twinges, cramps and anything else, I am in the dark.

The only thing I have at present is some breast tenderness, but given I am on 800 mg of progesterone each day, I consider it comes from that.

Anyone had a positive result following nil symptoms on the 2ww??

Please post and let me know i am not alone.

thanks

jacqueline


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I didnt have a lot basically sore (.)(.), constipation, and emotional meltdown a couple of times which could be put down to cyclogest, ibs and stress respectively.  And a burning pain at about day 9 across my tum.

There will be loads on here with no symptoms dont worry about that.  Dont forget loads of people dont have a clue they are pg for AGES (months even).  Also, no two pgys for the same person need be the same.  Mind you your natural pregnancy seemed basically symptom free so maybe it will be the same this time!!!  You are just so in tune with everything and analyzing every darn thing.....

If you havent already, join the 2ww threads as everyone is analyzing away like mad I expect.

Wishing you all the best and hope its a sticky one for you.


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Me!!  I had no symptoms at all. felt really well in fact until I was about 5 1/2 weeks pg.  On day 13 I was convinced AF was on the way as I started having period-type cramps in the evening (day before testing).  But it was a BFP!

It's still early days so try not to worry too much about symptoms or lack of symptoms - impossible I know!

Good luck xx


----------

